# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Dubbel zien onverwachte gebeurtenis

## Corrie van Drunen

Soms zie in opeens alles dubbel, wat kan ik hier aan doen?

----------


## Yv

Weet je ook op welke momenten je dubbel zien?

----------


## DokterFlip

Ik zie je bericht nu pas. We zijn al een paar weken verder.

Heb je er nog steeds last van?

Zo ja, kun je zeggen wanneer het gebeurt? Ochtend, avond, na bepaalde activiteiten?

Hoe lang duurt het?

Zie je ook dubbel als je één oog afdekt?

----------

